# Turkish Tumblers Belly Full



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

Posted Today, 22:29 PM
hi i started with Turkish tumblers in April with four beautiful pigeons i put them in a 6x4 loft ,since then on many occasions thEy have stayed out all night this night included. ive tried to ration there food to no avail thEy still mess about last month i had to kill one as it went bad overnight the same thing has happened again with another Sunday night ok tonight hunched up and at deaths door and now one cock cannot fly for tumbling and cannot make it from the hut to the roof its incredible iam left with four and i think i will call it a day with them regards LC


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

lordcornwallis said:


> Posted Today, 22:29 PM
> hi i started with Turkish tumblers in April with four beautiful pigeons i put them in a 6x4 loft ,since then on many occasions thEy have stayed out all night this night included. ive tried to ration there food to no avail thEy still mess about last month i had to kill one as it went bad overnight the same thing has happened again with another Sunday night ok tonight hunched up and at deaths door and now one cock cannot fly for tumbling and cannot make it from the hut to the roof its incredible iam left with four and i think i will call it a day with them regards LC


Frankly, I don't understand why you 'had to kill one'. Did it occur to you to try to find out what the problem was, and get appropriate treatment? If you don't, and you have any kind of infectious illness going on, you'll end up with none.

For starters: what symptoms did the birds show (aside from just being hunched up)? What were their poops like? Were they losing weight?

Have you got a vet who knows something about birds around?

John


----------



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

john all the vets around here are horse and cow men as for putting the bird down i had no choise i had to put him out of his misery i dont like doing it and i would not do it to a healthy pigeon .regards eamonn


----------

